
Postmates is quietly misleading customers about the price of its service - bhc
http://qz.com/722230/postmates-has-failed-to-make-uber-for-anything-cheap/
======
ghughes
I use it frequently, and it's painfully clear that they're drinking the
"growth hacking" kool-aid. Their 20-40 minute ETAs are almost always way off.
Pricing is intentionally deceptive; it's usually surging, but they don't tell
you that until checkout. To top it off, their customer support is among the
worst of any business that I've been a customer of, both in terms of service
and infrastructure.

~~~
x1798DE
Why do you still use it? If a company ever did what was described in the
article to me, I would not only never use it again, I'd actively go out of my
way to tell people not to use it. Have your experiences been much milder?

------
hindsightis2020
millennials will recall these services the way I recall kozmo.com and
urbanfetch, but without the rosy glow of nostalgia.

